# Milan: troppi infortuni. Si studiano i rimedi.



## admin (22 Dicembre 2021)

Come sottolineato da TS in edicola, il Milan continua ad essere tartassato dagli infortuni. L'ultimo della lista è Ibrahimovic. Pioli, staff medico e società studiano i rimedi a questo problema che sta condizionando la stagione rossonera.

*Le condizioni di Ibra QUI -) * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/ibra-pioli-spera-di-recuperarlo-dopo-la-sosta.110932/post-2505570


----------



## bmb (22 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come sottolineato da TS in edicola, il Milan continua ad essere tartassato dagli infortuni. L'ultimo della lista è Ibrahimovic. Pioli, staff medico e società studiano i rimedi a questo problema che sta condizionando la stagione rossonera.
> 
> *Le condizioni di Ibra QUI -) * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/ibra-pioli-spera-di-recuperarlo-dopo-la-sosta.110932/post-2505570


I fagioli di Balzar.

Strano che Ibra si sia fatto male. Eppure a soli 40 anni dovrebbe tranquillamente reggere una partita ogni 3 giorni.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come sottolineato da TS in edicola, il Milan continua ad essere tartassato dagli infortuni. L'ultimo della lista è Ibrahimovic. Pioli, staff medico e società studiano i rimedi a questo problema che sta condizionando la stagione rossonera.
> 
> *Le condizioni di Ibra QUI -) * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/ibra-pioli-spera-di-recuperarlo-dopo-la-sosta.110932/post-2505570


Ma che devi studiare, ora devi solo tamponare.


----------



## emamilan99 (22 Dicembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma che devi studiare, ora devi solo tamponare.


no oh Lollo niente tamponi che poi ci trovano qualche positivo


----------



## enigmistic02 (22 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come sottolineato da TS in edicola, il Milan continua ad essere tartassato dagli infortuni. L'ultimo della lista è Ibrahimovic. Pioli, staff medico e società studiano i rimedi a questo problema che sta condizionando la stagione rossonera.
> 
> *Le condizioni di Ibra QUI -) * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/ibra-pioli-spera-di-recuperarlo-dopo-la-sosta.110932/post-2505570


Sarebbe anche ora. Meglio tardi che mai, anche se probabilmente è uno "studio" di facciata e si andrà avanti allo stesso modo, a vista.


----------



## Manue (22 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come sottolineato da TS in edicola, il Milan continua ad essere tartassato dagli infortuni. L'ultimo della lista è Ibrahimovic. Pioli, staff medico e società studiano i rimedi a questo problema che sta condizionando la stagione rossonera.
> 
> *Le condizioni di Ibra QUI -) * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/ibra-pioli-spera-di-recuperarlo-dopo-la-sosta.110932/post-2505570


si può anche parlare al plurale...
le stagioni, perché anche lo scorso anno fu così..


----------



## Butcher (22 Dicembre 2021)

Cavolo, come hanno fatto ad accorgersene? Che previdenza!


----------



## admin (22 Dicembre 2021)

È dall’anno scorso che stanno studiando 

Mi sa che questi hanno frequentato la stessa università di Bassetti, Pregliasco e co


----------



## Maravich49 (22 Dicembre 2021)

Stanno studiando


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Dicembre 2021)

Maravich49 ha scritto:


> Stanno studiando


Gia, me li immagino come vanno su youtube e digitano 'how to prevent muscle injuries'


----------



## Gamma (22 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come sottolineato da TS in edicola, il Milan continua ad essere tartassato dagli infortuni. L'ultimo della lista è Ibrahimovic. Pioli, staff medico e società studiano i rimedi a questo problema che sta condizionando la stagione rossonera.
> 
> *Le condizioni di Ibra QUI -) * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/ibra-pioli-spera-di-recuperarlo-dopo-la-sosta.110932/post-2505570



Ci si doveva pensare prima dell'inizio di questa stagione, per evitare di ripetere l'errore di comprometterla come la precedente.
Anche solo per questo motivo bisogna punire i responsabili, perché vien da piangere guardando dove eravamo con i vari Leao, Rebic e co. disponibili e dove siamo adesso, dopo tante giornate di toppe varie...


----------



## sion (22 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come sottolineato da TS in edicola, il Milan continua ad essere tartassato dagli infortuni. L'ultimo della lista è Ibrahimovic. Pioli, staff medico e società studiano i rimedi a questo problema che sta condizionando la stagione rossonera.
> 
> *Le condizioni di Ibra QUI -) * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/ibra-pioli-spera-di-recuperarlo-dopo-la-sosta.110932/post-2505570


Portatemi un caso simile al nostro in Europa o nel mondo, siamo ormai oltre il ridicolo


----------



## SoloMVB (22 Dicembre 2021)

Non c'è niente da studiare,appena l'inter sarà a distanza di sicurezza cesseranno magicamente gli infortuni...


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Dicembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Non c'è niente da studiare,appena l'inter sarà a distanza di sicurezza cesseranno magicamente gli infortuni...


ma no dai a questo non credo.
anche se penso che sarà così perchè senza coppe gestiremo tutto meglio..


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Dicembre 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Gia, me li immagino come vanno su youtube e digitano 'how to prevent muscle injuries'


e il primo video che trovano è "first of all don't buy 40 years old players"


----------



## Goro (22 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come sottolineato da TS in edicola, il Milan continua ad essere tartassato dagli infortuni. L'ultimo della lista è Ibrahimovic. Pioli, staff medico e società studiano i rimedi a questo problema che sta condizionando la stagione rossonera.
> 
> *Le condizioni di Ibra QUI -) * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/ibra-pioli-spera-di-recuperarlo-dopo-la-sosta.110932/post-2505570


Prendo i pop corn in attesa di sentire le mirabolanti soluzioni dello staff


----------



## kipstar (22 Dicembre 2021)

credo e spero che sta cosa sia sotto studio da molto tempo.....nel senso che sono ormai più di un anno che siamo falcidiati da troppi infortuni.
c'è da migliorare.....


imho


----------



## Davidoff (22 Dicembre 2021)

Ma che vuoi studiare, c'è solo da cacciarli a pedate e cambiare staff.


----------



## The P (22 Dicembre 2021)

sion ha scritto:


> Portatemi un caso simile al nostro in Europa o nel mondo, siamo ormai oltre il ridicolo


Ma no è casualità, altrimenti non avrebbero rinnovato a Pioli. Stai sereno... è tutta casualità e hanno tutto sotto controllo.


----------



## Zenos (22 Dicembre 2021)

Vi evito un po' di lavoro. Cacciare tutti i preparatori atletici per il momento. Poi toccherà a chi li ha scelti.
Infine evitare di comprare over 33 ed ex calciatori come Pellegri.
Vi assicuro che diminuiremmo gli infortuni di un buon 70%.


----------



## sion (22 Dicembre 2021)

Ibra andava bene il primo anno per riprenderci, poi basta, non puoi non avere attacco, un ***** di 25 enne integro che può giocare 20 partite di fila... Ma no perché, meglio la schiena dritta e pascoliamo con krunic in attacco nel 2022


----------



## ilPresidente (22 Dicembre 2021)

Nel campo del marketing sono stati assunti specialisti. Anche nell’area Finance. 
Bisognerebbe avere un team di super professionisti anche per la parte atletica e medica. 
chi sono i migliori per il tipo di sforzo fisico effettuato nel calcio? Voglio loro a studiare allenamenti personalizzati.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Dicembre 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Gia, me li immagino come vanno su youtube e digitano 'how to prevent muscle injuries'


Sono convinto che se facessero così avremmo risultati migliori di quelli attuali, non sto scherzando. Con gli anni ho compreso che la maggioranza dei professionisti di tutti i settori sono molto meno competenti di quel che si pensa, giusto quel minimo, ma proprio minimo minimo per esercitare la professione


----------



## sampapot (22 Dicembre 2021)

mavalà?!?!?!? non me ne ero accorto


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come sottolineato da TS in edicola, il Milan continua ad essere tartassato dagli infortuni. L'ultimo della lista è Ibrahimovic. Pioli, staff medico e società studiano i rimedi a questo problema che sta condizionando la stagione rossonera.
> 
> *Le condizioni di Ibra QUI -) * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/ibra-pioli-spera-di-recuperarlo-dopo-la-sosta.110932/post-2505570


"Studiano".. ma cosa vogliono studiare, se acquisti rottami è ovvio che vada a finire in questo modo. L'emblema del degrado è il reparto centravanti: due vecchi e un rottame. Si sapeva sarebbe andata a finire così.


----------



## SoloMVB (24 Dicembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> "Studiano".. ma cosa vogliono studiare, se acquisti rottami è ovvio che vada a finire in questo modo. L'emblema del degrado è il reparto centravanti: due vecchi e un rottame. Si sapeva sarebbe andata a finire così.


*SE ACQUISTI? *E chi avremmo acquistato?Ibra venne a zero,Giroud idem o forse per 3 mln ora non ricordo e Pellegri in prestito.


----------

